# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Реставрация Божеств.

## Susila dasi

Как нарисовать Божествам глаза так, чтобы они не косили? Не сам даже глаз, а как правильно поставить зрачок? И насколько авторитетно Гададхаре голубые глаза нарисовать?

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

В Маяпуре у всех глаза-карие

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Как нарисовать Божествам глаза так, чтобы они не косили? Не сам даже глаз, а как правильно поставить зрачок? И насколько авторитетно Гададхаре голубые глаза нарисовать?


А,вот оно! Я так и думала,что идея с наклеенными может на этом застопориться.Потому что ,когда рисуешь на живую,то можно отладить и отредактировать.Иногда,само мурти вырезано так,что надо на месте смотреть как исправить.У меня у маленьких Божеств с Нитьянандой проблема.Сам металл крив и глазик чуть косит.Но  я нарисовала сами глаза не симметрично и не так заметно.

----------


## Susila dasi

На самом деле наклеенные глаза перед наклеиванием можно поставить на место, а потом уже наклеивать. Мы не знали как правильно нарисовать, если бы вдруг нужно было рисовать. У Божеств не только глаза, там всё лицо ассиметрично! Выравнивали, насколько могли. Поэтому решили наклеивать зрачки, так как заново выравнивать глаза, в случае неудачи со зрачком - была бы большая проблема, так как мы были и во времени ограниченны.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> У Божеств не только глаза, там всё лицо ассиметрично! .


 Здоровско!!!И у нас,мы же по образу и подобию Божьему,теперь всё ясно:-)

----------


## Манджуваника д

Откройте тайны мастерства, дорогие преданные, какими красками лучше расписывать мраморных Божеств. Обычно использовала акрил (металл, дерево), но металлические божества покрываешь смело яхтным лаком и не беспокоишься, а вот мрамор, понимашь, меня смущает. Каким лаком лучше всего закрепить красоту-то?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Как нарисовать Божествам глаза так, чтобы они не косили? Не сам даже глаз, а как правильно поставить зрачок?


Чтобы глаза у изображения не косили, нужно чтобы сам художник не косил :smilies: 
Я вот всю жзнь рисую, но убивайте меня, я не смогу объяснить, КАК это сделать.
Я могу сделать глаза веселыми, могу грустными, но КАК? Не знаю. Я просто вхожу в соответствующее настроение и мажу кисточкой, а оно само как то получается.
Наверное дело в практике и навыках.

----------


## Susila dasi

Как рисуют - радужку, потом зрачок, потом контур? Или у каждого художника своя техника?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Как рисуют - радужку, потом зрачок, потом контур? Или у каждого художника своя техника?



Ага.Кто во что горазд.
Я тут реставрирую,фотаю по ходу,потом на фасебуке размещу.

Начинать надо с самого низа,с белого глаза,потом розовые  краюшки(если желаешь),потом центр ,потом переливы всякие(можно немножко перламутра и глиттера ),потом контур ,в конце зрачок и блики:-)

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Наверное дело в практике и навыках.


Однозначно.Нужен неплохой глазомер,чтоб реально кривое  нарисовать визуально ровным.У моих Гаура Нитай совершенно ассиметричные черты и глаза под разным углом(бест индийское квалити)...После долгих экспериментов ,всё таки ,удалось создать более менее ровные глаза.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Ага.Кто во что горазд.
> Я тут реставрирую,фотаю по ходу,потом на фасебуке размещу.
> 
> Начинать надо с самого низа,с белого глаза,потом розовые  краюшки(если желаешь),потом центр ,потом переливы всякие(можно немножко перламутра и глиттера ),потом контур ,в конце зрачок и блики:-)


Супер! Жду!!!!

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

наша мастерица рисует Божествам глазки и импортной краской по металлу качество изображения намного выше чем просто акрил я даже поняла что рисовать акрилом Божеств это одна из разновидностей сева-апарадхи  :smilies: . сами глазки сделали из пластика художественного красиво вышло совсем по-взрослому и никаких сентиментов

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Что это за сева апарадхи такие?
Хотя конечно оно -Да.Наносить на тело Господа химию всякую-это не гуд.Лучше всего драгоценные камни и золото,инкрустация.
Я перестала автокрасками работать-вонючие,травлюсь сильно.И работаю  сейчас акрилом,потом 3 слоя акрилового лака и ещё один слой можно сделать авто лаком двукомпонентным.Держаться росписи крепенько.


Саму глазницу шпаклюю , старый пластилин индийский и косточки-глазки   вынимаю. 

И того .Из  всего процесса самый вредный для дыхалки -это лаком покрывать ,всяк лучше чем часами сидеть ацетон красок нюхать...А роспись процесс длительный ,не час два и даже не один день....

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Супер! Жду!!!!


 Как только так сразу...Рисование дело хлопотное,тем  более надо ещё время найти,да и место для  работы.У меня болит спина сразу,и глаз перестаёт видеть хорошо...Работа растягивается на несколько дней ....И так оно лучше,новый день-новый взгляд,новые идеи.

----------


## Манджуваника д

А с мрамором кто-нибудь работал? Каким лаком покрывали?

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

акрил ложится слишком толстым слоем и мазками; очень неоднородно получается и выглядит не аккуратно

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ну да,акрилом надо умеючи.Покупать хороший .дорогой,он более пластичный.На больших Божествах нормально ,не так коряво выглядит,а вот на маленьких ,да,бугрится....В этом отношении металлические краски лучше,но мне их эффект тоже не нравится.И вонючесть убивающая.

Есть ещё вариант расписывать красками по эмали,тут и  вид и работа-одно удовольствие!

Кстати,на счёт  чистоты красок,было у нас на прошлом форуме обсуждение ,Вришакапи статью размещал интересную про состав...они все  с химическими пигментами и противными растворителями..даже акварельки.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А с мрамором кто-нибудь работал? Каким лаком покрывали?


у нас в Москве можно найти специальные краски по мрамору и лаки специальные,очень всё красиво выходит.
Почему специальные?Потому что мрамор чувствительный,он как губка,нельзя лезть обычными красками,особенно те что содержат ядрёные растворители,типа ацетона.Он пожелтеть может(мрамор).
Если нет  возможности купить спец краски,то ,на мой взгляд,лучше акрил и акриловый лак.

Аккуратнее с маслами,они тоже оставляют следы на мраморе,так же со всякими испарениями в квартире,они все впитаются в мрамор.
Чтоб такое уменьшить,мрамор  покрывают специальной пастой,на основе воска.НО  не наносить на расписанные части,краска по воску плохо будет лежать.

Если мрамор запачкался,бывает такое со временем.Например нос у Радхи чернеет от дыма благовоний:-), мыть можно содой аккуратно.Конечно никаких там лимонов-медов и соков.Всё впитается и  пожелтит мрамор.


Поищите в гугле инфу про мрамор и методы обработки,наверняка есть много всего.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

СПАСИБО ЗА СОВЕТЫ

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Чтобы глаза у изображения не косили, нужно чтобы сам художник не косил


Браво матаджи))))))))

----------


## Манджуваника д

Нада-бинду-видхарини, спасибо большое. Как всегда, ваш опыт просто бесценен :good:  Идем по вашим стопам :mig:

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

> Что это за сева апарадхи такие?
> 
> 
> Саму глазницу шпаклюю , старый пластилин индийский и косточки-глазки   вынимаю.


Напомните, пожалуйста, чем шпаклевать. Писали об этом на старом форуме, но теперь уже не помню..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Да кто во что горазд.И эпоксидкой можно,я авто шпаклёвкой 2 компонентной.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Cпасибо, попробуем :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

Нада-бинду, посмотри, пожалуйста на фейсбуке фото моих Гаура Нитай в альбоме наша семья (по английски написано). Хочу Им глаза нарисовать, чтобы прямо смотрели, слишком уж закатанные вверх. Вопрос - нужно всё снимать и заново рисовать или можно только зрачки перерисовать по верху? Всё залаикрованно. Форма глаз мне очень нравиться, только зрачки...не очень

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а можешь тут фотку?чтоб и другие  ХУДОжники глянули

----------


## Susila dasi

опять забыла как фотки вставлять... :sorry:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

расширенный ответ и  управление вложениями

----------


## Susila dasi

фото я сделала не прямо, а сверху

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Можешь попробовать по старому(рисунку) нарисовать.Я  лично,если берусь переделывать,то всё под чистую и рисовать заново.


Мне нравятся глаза  без заката.У тебя сейчас сильно с закатом:-)
Т.е. если рисую ,то радужка не отходит от нижнего века,или слегка совсем.Зрачок ближе к середине,блики тоже  по середине или к краю радужки,можно и в зрачок,но мне так разонравилось делать почему то.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd



----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот Лиза,она чуть в сторонку смотрит,но если сделать радужки по центру и блик поярчее,то глядеть будет пря на нас.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/asset.ph...5&d=1306918042
или вот

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо за совет. Сильно закатаны. Мне понравилось, как ты сухаревских Божеств расписала. Красивые, глаза огромные...
Ещё розовые тени хочу убрать, может беж сделать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Знаешь,вот на маленьких Божествах вообще не люблю много рисовать.Мои вовсе без теней.Или совсем тонюсенькую полосочку рисую.

эта (предыдущая)картина с такими странными тенями,потому что само Божество наряжают именно так,срисовывала с Шьямасундары из храма  Шьямананды пандита.
А так...в общем,они(тени) не ясно для чего.Дело на любителя.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У твоих что там посреди губ?Беленькие блики что ли нарисованы?

Как рот приоткрыт что ли.Экий художник романтичный  рисовал:-)
Обычно ,губы рисую так:верхняя темнее ,нижняя светлее ,по середине нижней губы самое светлое место,блики  на губах не стала рисовать,не очень то смотрится.

----------


## Susila dasi

Да, посредине белая полоска -знаешь,  а мне нравиться... .

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ну тогда нет претензий:-)

----------


## Дарья

Нада Биндху, подскажите пожалуйста, если Божества расписать автомобильными красками, а закрепить акриловым лаком - нормально будет держаться?

----------


## Дарья

Снимаю автокраски с Божеств. Красочный слой удалила без проблем. Но никак не могу удалить грунт. Тоже видимо "автомобильный". Посоветуйте, чем его можно удалить? Растворитель "646" не берет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

намочить хорошо в ацетоне вату,приложить к грунтованному,положить  в пакет(завязать,чтоб ацетон не испарялся) и пусть отмокает  часов 5

----------


## Дарья

Харе Кришна! Спасибо! Попробую... А то Нитьянанду уже второй день кручу и тру. Бедный... И еле еле что-то отходит... почти все на месте.

----------


## Дарья

Нада Биндху, подскажите пожалуйста, если Божества расписать автомобильными красками, а закрепить акриловым лаком - нормально будет держаться?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

акриловый лак послабее автолака будет.но зато точно роспись не вздуется .у меня бывало вздувалось всё от авто лака

----------


## Дарья

Ого! Понятно. Спасибо! 
Помог ваш совет по поводу снятия грунта. Пропитала марлевые ленточки растворителем, обмотала вокруг окрашенных мест, укрыла пакетом. Через несколько часов грунт с остатками краски отслоился. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Санатана Рупе спасибо,он научил когда-то

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Подскажите пожалуйста: Джаганнатхи расписаны акриловыми красками, сверху покрыты лаком. Как лучше все это снять? :doom:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

....Хм ,с деревом аккуратнее надо.
Я замачивала в ацетоне,как и всё  металлическое,но то была глобальная  и необходимая обработка.а просто так ,я бы не стала пропитается дерево,будут пахнут они.

ну или если пробовать растворителем,который Мани Манджари  описывала...

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

В том-то и дело, что нужна глобальная обработка.. Но очень не хочется, чтобы пахли :sed: 




> ну или если пробовать растворителем,который Мани Манджари  описывала...


 что за растворитель?

----------


## Susila dasi

> В том-то и дело, что нужна глобальная обработка.. Но очень не хочется, чтобы пахли
> 
>  что за растворитель?


Скорее всего она его с Польши привозила. Такой гель, за 10 минут всю краску снимает и грунт. Даже если намертво прилеплено. И не пахнет сильно. Не знаю, есть ли он в России.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

и дерево разъест

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Кто-нибудь может подсказать, чем защитить руки от растворителя 646? Такая агрессивная штука, что напрочь разъедает любые перчатки.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

не только руки-дышать этим -значить травиться.
Потом,после росписи такое состояние пристукнутое,токсикоманское.

----------


## Sarva-Lakshmi d.d.

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, помогите советом.
Есть Божество Лакшми-Нарасимхи из дерева. Периодически на Нем как бы изнутри появляется пятнами налет зеленого цвета и краска облупляется. С водой Он не соприкасается. Расписывали первый раз где-то в 2002-2004 году кто-то из московских преданных. Его тогда привозил Говардхан Гопал прабху. За это время Божество уже несколько раз расписывали заново из-за того, что Оно "зеленело". Краски использовали акриловые. Под краской Дерево или пропитано или покрыто чем-то красным. 
Может кто-то знает с чем связано появление этого налета, как с ним справиться, какую краску лучше использовать и чем лучше снять старую, потому что Божество небольшое и есть мелкие детали (в этих местах трудно снять старую краску). Фото показать не могу, т.к. не я Ему поклоняюсь, пишу по просьбе другой преданной с ее описания.
Надеемся на вашу помощь.

----------


## Susila dasi

Можете фотографии выложить?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

на грибок похоже

----------


## Sarva-Lakshmi d.d.

Фотографии выложить не могу, т.к. матаджи уже эту зелень с Него удалила. если это грибок, то как с ним бороться? Чем можно обработать? Каким-то антисептиком? С чем это может быть связано? В помещении сухо, с водой контакта нет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

в помещении есть влажность,этого достаточно.
обработку от грибка надо делать по очищенному от красок мурти,потом просушить,потом красить,потом 3-4 стоя лака

----------


## Susila dasi

> в помещении есть влажность,этого достаточно.
> обработку от грибка надо делать по очищенному от красок мурти,потом просушить,потом красить,потом 3-4 стоя лака


Чем обработку делать? Нада, напиши как вообще можно Божества из дерева обработать, красить и тд. У меня на Джаганатхах периодически то там то здесь краска вздувается. Боюсь, может прийти время, когда заново всё придётся обрабатывать, рисовать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

придётся придётся
снести всё индийское бЭст квалити и поновый.

ср-во обычное ,в строй материалах купить,от плесени.обработать,просушить хорошенько ,щели зашпаклевать,покрасить и лаком всюду покрыть в неск слоёв ,чтоб ни одной щёлки не осталось для влаги

----------


## Susila dasi

какую краску лучше брать? И лак?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

краску я акриловую бы взяла,лак 1 слой тоже,потом и автомобильным можно пару раз

----------


## Sarva-Lakshmi d.d.

Большое спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Susila dasi

А само дерево помимо средства от плесени нужно чем-то ещё пропитывать?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

да поди можно.
однако...бог жеш....не просто рельсы рельсы шпалы шпалы....

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Господа Джангагатху раз в 12 лет обновляют.
Его новое тело из дерева,то дерево  покрывают глиной и слоями тряпочки с маслами,много всего слоёв,олицетворяет живые ткани....
А мы...ЭЭХ  автолаком синтетическим....

----------


## Susila dasi

> Господа Джангагатху раз в 12 лет обновляют.
> Его новое тело из дерева,то дерево  покрывают глиной и слоями тряпочки с маслами,много всего слоёв,олицетворяет живые ткани....
> А мы...ЭЭХ  автолаком синтетическим....


А ты подробности знаешь? Интересно.. Только раз в 12 лет точно не буду тело Господа обновлять.Борщ, солёные огурчки и автолаком сверху. А что сделаешь..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Господь Сам пришёл...Огурцы есть...милостивый

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А ты подробности знаешь? Интересно...


ненанаю....
Но можно узнать.У Рохинисуты прабху.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Как рисуют - радужку, потом зрачок, потом контур? Или у каждого художника своя техника?


Все так, как описали выше. Еще момент, на который обратите внимание -
1.Расстояния от уголков глаз до зрачков и радужки  (например,одинаковое расстояние от внешнего уголка левого глаза до зрачка и от внутреннего уголка правого глаза до зрачка), (хотя они могут отличаться, если лицо нессиметричное)
2. Радужка должна вписываться в круг, а в центре этого круга - круг зрачка. Даже если часть радужки прикрыта веком.
Но главное - это чувствовать, чтобы получился некосящий взгляд.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

подскажите пожалуйста, какую черную краску или лак или то и другое или еще что-то надо - несмываемые и блестящие - чтобы полностью покрыть Божество Кришны? чтобы долго держалось и при абхишеках не смывалось. спасибо  :heart:

----------


## oksana

Покрасила коупины у Гоура Нитая краской маслянной...вообще не сохнет... сколько времени должно пройти чтобы высохло... и еще пожалуйста ответте пока они такие "раздетые" они могут на алтаре стоять ... им можно апоклоняться? или как?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Покрасила коупины у Гоура Нитая краской маслянной...вообще не сохнет... сколько времени должно пройти чтобы высохло... и еще пожалуйста ответте пока они такие "раздетые" они могут на алтаре стоять ... им можно апоклоняться? или как?


А зачем масляной покрасили? Она сохнет очень долго. Можно поклоняться, только желательно чтобы Их особо никто в таком виде не видел. Никому из нас не было бы приятно, если бы мы платье примеряли у портного на витрине ателье. :sorry:  Кушать Божества каждый день хотят, как и мы, особенно внимание забота каждый день Им нужны, как и нам..

----------


## Susila dasi

> подскажите пожалуйста, какую черную краску или лак или то и другое или еще что-то надо - несмываемые и блестящие - чтобы полностью покрыть Божество Кришны? чтобы долго держалось и при абхишеках не смывалось. спасибо


Из чего у вас Божество Кришны? Если из металла, я видела, что Божества так и оставляют. Краска всё равное намертво держаться не будет, даже если мыть не будете. Ничего нет вечного. А про мраморные и из других материалов  - не знаю.Это Нада-бинду-видхарини может знать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я Своего красила.Потом стёрла.Плохо оно  мне не нравится,потому что всё равно краска сцарапывается и вид со временем не очень....Оставила Кришну золотистым,не чёрным

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Покрасила коупины у Гоура Нитая краской маслянной...вообще не сохнет... сколько времени должно пройти чтобы высохло... и еще пожалуйста ответте пока они такие "раздетые" они могут на алтаре стоять ... им можно апоклоняться? или как?


зря маслом.оно для металла никак...надо или акрилом или для металла.
я тоже раньше маслом делала-оно и трескается со временем....и не дождёшься высыхания

----------


## Narayani d.d.

моё мурти Кришны из черного мрамора, сверху покрыто красивой блестящей черной краской, как лак, такой глянцевый блеск. от украшений немного поцарапалось на спине. подозреваю, что в будущем - не сейчас - придется еще раз покрывать краской или лаком, вот решила спросить зараннее. я Его не омываю, только вытираю полотенцем, а хотелось бы покрыть такой краской, чтобы не смывалась, чтобы абхишеку нормально делать. та краска, которая сейчас - она может смыться.

----------


## oksana

> зря маслом.оно для металла никак...надо или акрилом или для металла.
> я тоже раньше маслом делала-оно и трескается со временем....и не дождёшься высыхания


да вот точно ...я их замучила... покрасила акриловыми красками..на первом же утреннем омовении это все и слезло...просто от воды и полотенца...я и не знала какой еще краской можно... очень долго сохнет маслянная...бедные Гоура Нитай...

----------


## Susila dasi

> да вот точно ...я их замучила... покрасила акриловыми красками..на первом же утреннем омовении это все и слезло...просто от воды и полотенца...я и не знала какой еще краской можно... очень долго сохнет маслянная...бедные Гоура Нитай...


 Оксана, а зачем вы каупины красите на Божествах? Многие уже отказываются рисовать каупины, руки раскрашивать.. Вы же просто с раскрашиванием замучаетесь. И Божеств и себя травить. В Москве были руки Божеств раскрашены, но просто замучились их чуть ли не каждую неделю подрисовывать. Каждый день Их натирают гопичанданой и лимоном - щёлочь и кислота - это убийство для краски, и хоть старались руки не трогать, а всё равно эта смесь попадала на краску и края облазили. Решили не красить руки. Я своим Божествам тоже не крашу ни руки, ни каупины, ни ноги. Каупины можно сшить и менять её когда Божеств переодеваете. А на абхишеке на Божествах должна быть гамча, так что ничего видно не будет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

чтоб краска не лезла,надо лаком покрыть ,несколько слоёв акрилового.последний слой делать вот таким лаком:
кларлак
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

----------


## Liza Avdalova

Харе Кришна! 

Nada-bindu-vidharini dd спасибо большое за советы шпаклевки глаз (я на фейсбук у Вас спрашивала), получилось все отлично!! Просто красавчики ))) На днях вернуться к своим преданным полностью новенькими )))

Если разрешите, поделюсь своим опытом в тему, может кому будет интересно. 

Несколько лет назад одна преданная рассказала, что расписывает Божеств на Украине простым лаком для ногтей. Я решила попробывать т.к. у моих постоянно облуплялись руки, ножки, лотосы.... 

Лаком расписали лотосы, руки, ножки, каупины, волосы, сверху покрыли закрепителем лака для ногтей. Результат - уже больше двух лет, все держится, учитывая, что я каждый день мою. Для меня это стало чудом!

Плюсы лака, что большой выбор цветов (у нас красивые перламутровые лотосы), быстро высыхает (не надо прерывать поклонение), дешево стоит. Минус т.к. быстро сохнет, большие поверхности надо быстро расписывать.

Лица лаком не пробывали, нет необходимости. 

Божествам, которые сейчас на реставрации, роспись глаз акрилом и сегодня положила два слоя закрепителя лака для ногтей. Посмотрим как будет держаться.

----------


## oksana

Харе Кришна! мои поклоны всем преданным!
Спасибо большое Лиза..действительно очень ценное сообщение.. Я пробовала раньше лаком для ногтей...но не получилось.. коупины пыталась раскрашивать..но не ложится на метал.....может я что-то не то делаю.... Вообще то растроилась...пробовала акрилом-все слезло на следующий день...маслом расписала...надеялась что хоть и замучиила Божеств -сохли почти 3 дня- то держаться будет... Утром купала и на руках осталась краска ...а прошло почти неделя после раскраски..... а на другой коупине увидела что все смазолось одеждой..получилось что не высохли...я уж не знаю как быть...

----------


## Liza Avdalova

Оксана,  есть такие лаки, которые прозрачные, когда ложатся даже на ногтях не смотря на яркий цвет. А есть такой хороший цвет, как сказать бы...насыщеный, плотный..... Каупины я сама нарисовала, хотя до этого кисточку в руках не держала.... Лак не покупала дорогой, самые дешевые в косметическом магазине.

----------


## Mаксим

Божества расписаны автокраской. 
Когда во время абхишеки натираем маслом, краска растворятся и течёт. 
Что делать? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
 Нитай Гаурачандра

----------


## Милана

Покрыть водостойким не токсичным лаком,естественно. Чаринамриту после автокраски пить слишком опасно,можно и в реанимацию угодить.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие вайшнавы, кто знает, традиционно чем-нибудь покрывали всё тело Божеств, которых надо омывать ежедневно?

У нас новые Божества, и совсем не хочется использовать лак :sed:

----------


## Милана

Раньше использовались абсолютно натуральные краски. Это сейчас почти все краски химические. Для икон делали краски из глины и минералов и золота.
Сейчас тоже можно натуральные краски найти. Есть аквагримм,но нужно найти тот,который не смывается. Есть совсем для малышей,съедобный,
можно просто потом подкрашивать. Да и вообще,если расписать художественными масляными красками,то они после высыхания не будут смываться.
Ничего опасного в них нет.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Божества расписаны автокраской. 
> Когда во время абхишеки натираем маслом, краска растворятся и течёт. 
> Что делать? Подскажите, пожалуйста.
>  Нитай Гаурачандра


1. Можно покрыть лаком для машин, яхт. Сколько покрывали Божеств в Москве лаком - после черенамриты все живы и здоровы. В Майапуре тоже автокраской и автолаком расписаны Божества. 
2. Маслом натирать нужно только не окрашенные части тела Божеств. Лицо, голову, ладони и стопы не натирайте маслом - ни одна краска и лак этого не выдержит.

----------


## Милана

Прозрачный лак для машин на столько ядовит,что просто запах от него чуть ли не год держится.
Я картину им как-то покрыла,так она год потом этим кошмарным лаком пахла(прозрачная автоэмаль Босни)
Им,конечно,очень удобно пользоваться,но отрава это жуткая.
Я не совсем уверена,но мне кажется,что есть некоторый смысл поговорить с технологами-кондитерами,
может,патокой или чем-то таким можно божеств покрыть?? От холодной воды она не растает,только от горячей
и безопасность будет 100% и Божествам,возможно,что это понравится.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

кларлак.хороший,не воняет  и держится,я тоже автоэмалями не пользуюсь теперь..

----------


## Susila dasi

Я домашних Божеств нарисовала краской, которая водичкой смывается. Даже не знаю, что за краска. Мне её подарила художница - она Божеств ей расписывает, и покрыла лаком для ногтей - уже год омываю Божеств - краска хорошо держится. Маслом натираю только неокрашенные части  тела Божеств.

----------


## Милана

> Я домашних Божеств нарисовала краской, которая водичкой смывается. Даже не знаю, что за краска. Мне её подарила художница - она Божеств ей расписывает, и покрыла лаком для ногтей - уже год омываю Божеств - краска хорошо держится. Маслом натираю только неокрашенные части  тела Божеств.


Да,лак для ногтей считают вроде как безопасным,как бы он регулярно с пищей контактирует и его для этих целей не запретили.

----------


## Mаксим

Моё почтение
Милана, Kasturika d.d., Susila dasi, Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Благодарю за внимание к нашей ситуации и ваши познавательные ответы.
Насколько я понял в нашем случае существует три варианта решения задачки.
Покрыть роспись
1) лаком для ногтей;
2) акриловым лаком;
3) кларлаком.

Будем признательны за ваши советы по выбору наилучшего варианта.

Вложение 5518 Нитай Гаурачандра

----------


## Милана

Внимательно смотрите,что написано на самом лаке,если на нём написано,что при попадании на кожу незамедлительно промыть большим количеством воды,
то этим точно пользоваться не нужно. Это означает,что там содержатся вредные токсические вещества. На художественном акриловом лаке,который продаётся в художественных салонах, такой надписи нет,на лаке для ногтей тоже. Акриловый лак из хозяйственных магазинов - самый дешовый вариант,
но нужно,что бы было написано,что он водостойкий,потому что некоторые виды акрилового лака могут белеть от попадания большого количества воды,
правда,при высыхании лак опять становится прозрачным,но всё же лак для художественных работ,хоть и на много дороже,но и качественнее соответственно,
бывает матовый и глянцевый,смотрите,что вам нужно. Я,чаще всего,беру глянцевый. Лак для ногтей - это самый дорогой вариант получится.

----------


## Кристина

По поводу краски такое вот дополнение. Этим летом к нам приезжала матаджи Ашта Сакхи, которая уже давно занимается росписью божеств, в том числе главных Божеств в Маяпуре. Так вот она пользуется краской эмалевой для покрытия моделей машинок, самолетов и т.п. Краска ложится очень ровным глянцевым слоем, быстро сохнет.
Вот нашла магазин в Москве:
http://www.hobbyforyou.ru/catalog/4324-mall.html

может кому-нибудь пригодится.
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

мне эти для моделек не очень....

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Нада-Бинду-Видхарини, скажите пожалуйста, а каким лаком Вы покрывали моих Гаура-Нитай, из мыльного камня. Вот на картинке. Просто у знакомого прабху тоже из мыльного камня, но не покрашены лаком, а он хотел бы покрыть. Но не любой ляжет.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

это был двукомпонентный автомобильный

----------


## Шри Радхика д.д.

Спасибо!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

у меня проблема - Божествам глаза разукрашивать. покупаю самые тоненькие кисточки, нулевого номера, но они всё равно толсто рисуют. посоветуйте, как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?

----------


## Милана

> у меня проблема - Божествам глаза разукрашивать. покупаю самые тоненькие кисточки, нулевого номера, но они всё равно толсто рисуют. посоветуйте, как вы справляетесь с этой проблемой?


Если не получается даже тоненькими кисточками,то это значит,что нужно взять более жидкую краску. Чем краска более жидкая,тем тоньше линию вы ей сможете провести. Я запросто могу рисовать линии,тоньше,чем шариковая ручка,но кисточка,конечно,нужна хорошая.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

дорогие преданные,
случилочь так, что Божества Гаура-Нитай (из Экачакры, материал наподобие дерева) были некачественно отреставрированы и залиты по всей поверхности эпоксидной смолой, но раствор получился неправильный и не застыл, так что даже после долгого периода времени одежды до сих пор прилипают. Еще неизвестно, получится ли это исправить, так как нет экспертов (реставратор сам в длительном путешествии).

Можно и нужно ли поклоняться в таком случае? Или что делать?

Буду рада "авторитетным" ответам

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я не авторитет, но хочется как-то вас поддержать, возможно, какие-то мои мысли вам пригодятся.
во-первых, на время реставрации Божеств отзывают, когда всё закончено - призывают Господа в мурти обратно. это значит, чтобы призывать - надо быть полностью уверенным в том, что тело Божества подходит для пребывания в нем Господа. торопиться не нужно, лучше пока поклоняться изображениям. видимо, вы поторопились.

второе: если Господь таки вошел в Божество и принимает ваше поклонение, и задним числом вы заметили ваши ошибки, то пмсм нужно извиниться перед Господом за ошибки в служении и повторить ВСЮ процедуру опять.
то есть опять отозвать Господа и уже таки отреставрировать НОРМАЛЬНО. изучите хорошо свойства материала, из которого сделаны Божества, как с ним обращаться. что за материал "наподобие дерева"? не знаю такого...  если вы так уверены, что нужно ЗАЛИВАТЬ ЭПОКСИДКОЙ БОЖЕСТВА (не могу понять зачем?), то изучите свойства этой смолы, правила работы с ней и купите качественную. возможно, придется снять старый слой либо хорошо его просушить. так, чтобы "навека".

в третьих: в любом случае, я бы пошла и нашла хорошего мастера или нескольких, кто работает с эпоксидкой, и подробно проконсультировалась бы.
если нет опытного преданного-реставратора - я бы лучше доверила сделать качественную работу какому-нибудь благостному мастеру, в кратце объяснив, что это скульптуры для храма, и надо сделать всё на совесть. или хорошей фирме. взять обещание, чтобы не курили, не пили за работой... немножко попроповедовать, но не нагружать  :smilies: 

имхо, лучше пусть сделают тело для Господа профессионалы, которые, как и все мы - тоже преданные, просто об этом забыли, чем преданный неумёха будет опять издеваться над мурти.

и всё-таки - зачем эпоксидка? для омовений? деревянные мурти нельзя омывать, омывают их отражения в зеркалах. может снять или высушить эту эпоксидку и покрыть качественным лаком? 

где Надабиндувидхарини?????  :smilies: )))))

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

а што?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я сама непрофессионал.
но потёрла бы ацетончиком...старый слой убрала и по новый хорошим лачком....а почему эпоксидка?можно другим лаком.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Спасибо за ответы.
Я не знаю почему эпоксидкой, предполагаю, что из-за того, что Божества действительно старые и похоже уже руки отваливались, это чтобы уже накрепко. Наверное просто лак не потянул бы. Там толстый слой, ацетон поможет?

Я не знаю точно из чего Божества, по-моему это не цельное дерево, похоже вообще на папье-маше. Вот так они выглядели до реставрации.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

если руки отваливались, то есть два варианта, на мой взгляд. 
первый: вы ведь в Германии живете? у нас же тут очень много хороших клеев, клеят всё что угодно - мрамор, железо и тд, зачЭм эпоксидка?

второй: может, предложить Божествам новые тела, а старые похоронить, как делают например в Даганнатха Пури? как именно осуществить данную процедуру - переход Божества из одного тела в другое - надо проконсультироваться с опытными пуджари. если таких нет - пишите в личку, у меня есть пара знакомых на фб.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

спасибо большое, я переговорю с местными пуджари и мы решим как поступать. Я к вам обязательно обращусь, если понадобится консультация.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Даганнатха Пури


 сорри, конечно же Джаганнатха.

2 Александра: удачи!  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> папье-маше.


так и есть...ацетон тут не поможет....дождитесь реставратора.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8262685&type=3




они так делают...внутри бревно,потом тряпица с глиной ,краска....

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> они так делают...внутри бревно,потом тряпица с глиной ,краска....


вы меня конечно простите, но... зачем? я могу понять, зачем кто-то так делает и продает, но зачем такие покупать и призывать в них Господа? чтобы потом мучаться? это красиво? это авторитетно? Господу нравится? или преданные сильно в восторге от такого? почему не купить прекрасные мути из металла, из мрамора, из дерева? зачем этот кошмар?
уж лучше прастик.
имхо

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Вот уж точно кошмар... Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что можно использовать синтетические материалы, если они прочны и долговечны. Но тут вообще что-то страшное.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

индусы делают,такое лучше не покупать.причём дерево гнилое было,я реставрировала 2 месяца.
хотела просто подретушировать,чуть тронула,а краска отвалилась куском...а там посыпалась глина  и тряпьё трухлявое...пришлось всё переделывать.шпатлевала  3 видами шпатлёвки.....




божества  похудели сильно после ремонта....Матхурины.
у меня к сож нет фото готовых,а матхурка не шлёт.


Кстати,Джаганатхи так же делают,внимательно смотреть надо,покупая...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Ноги были прибиты  гвоздищами ржавыми,муж вынул и шурупы сделал,я склеивала тибербондом.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

да, похоже именно поэтому наш реставратор и залил все это дело эпоксидкой, чтобы вот так все по-новой не переделывать...
Вы, Нада, вообще мастер, конечно, здорово! я бы не рискнула за такое браться!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> да, похоже именно поэтому наш реставратор и залил все это дело эпоксидкой, чтобы вот так все по-новой не переделывать...
> Вы, Нада, вообще мастер, конечно, здорово! я бы не рискнула за такое браться!


да, у Нады терпения - можно поучиться  :good: 
вот я бы не стала мучиться, а предложила бы Господу новые красивые тела.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

лучше не покупать такое.
продают подобное в навадвипе,экачакре

----------


## Susila dasi

В эпоксидку похоже отвердитель не добавили. Это мне муж сказал, он спец по ней. У наших Джаганатх ручки в месте стыка с телом отваливались, я их раньше чем только не залепляла - гопичанданой и тд. Всё равно со временем всё вылетало. А эпоксидкой залил - держатся очень хорошо.

----------


## Susila dasi

> я не авторитет, но хочется как-то вас поддержать, возможно, какие-то мои мысли вам пригодятся.
> во-первых, на время реставрации Божеств отзывают, когда всё закончено - призывают Господа в мурти обратно. это значит, чтобы призывать - надо быть полностью уверенным в том, что тело Божества подходит для пребывания в нем Господа. торопиться не нужно, лучше пока поклоняться изображениям. видимо, вы поторопились.


Мы тоже так думали. И в Москве пуджари так делали, когда Божеств нужно было полностью реставрировать. На ферме нужно было отреставрировать Панча-таттву, причём полностью, и глаза, боялись, что придётся вынимать и новые делать. Там ракушки на пластилин приклеены, и всё сверху было залито краской и раскрашено. Со временем, лет так 6 краска просто облупилась. Я уже изучала процедуру отзыва Божеств в сосуд на время реставрации. Президент Храма написал Нрисимха Каваче прабху - министру по поклонению, можно ли отозвать Божеств. Объяснил, что реставрация полная и займёт время. Его ответ меня очень удивил, и даже шокировал. Вообщем, он написал, что в ИСККОн не практикуется отзыв Божеств на время реставрации. И вообще отзыв Божеств не практикуется. Реставрировать можно между арати и пуджами, и во время сна Божеств - ночью. Что в Маяпуре реставрируют именно в это время и никуда не отзывают. Вот такой был его ответ. Мы, конечно так и сделали, но времени у нас заняла реставрация почти месяц. Большие Божества - http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...2352163&type=3. Глаза не вынимали, они вообщем не плохо держались, да и считается, что глаза из ракушки выше уровнем, чем нарисованные. Мы их оставили, только залили эпоксидкой с отвердителем расстояние между глазом и веками. А потом уже раскрашивали.

----------


## Susila dasi

> второе: если Господь таки вошел в Божество и принимает ваше поклонение, и задним числом вы заметили ваши ошибки, то пмсм нужно извиниться перед Господом за ошибки в служении и повторить ВСЮ процедуру опять.
> то есть опять отозвать Господа и уже таки отреставрировать НОРМАЛЬНО. изучите хорошо свойства материала, из которого сделаны Божества, как с ним обращаться. что за материал "наподобие дерева"? не знаю такого...  если вы так уверены, что нужно ЗАЛИВАТЬ ЭПОКСИДКОЙ БОЖЕСТВА (не могу понять зачем?), то изучите свойства этой смолы, правила работы с ней и купите качественную. возможно, придется снять старый слой либо хорошо его просушить. так, чтобы "навека".


И вот думаю, исходя из вышесказанного,нельзя этого делать.. Следующим вопросом президента Храма к Нрисимха Каваче был такой. Во время инсталляции, это было уже больше 24 лет назад, перепутали Господа Гададхару с Господом Нитьанандой. Это очень хорошо . И спросили, можно ли поменять местами, отозвать, потом опять призвать. Министр по поклонению сказа, что нельзя. Продолжать поклонение, как уже есть.

----------


## Susila dasi

> в третьих: в любом случае, я бы пошла и нашла хорошего мастера или нескольких, кто работает с эпоксидкой, и подробно проконсультировалась бы.
> если нет опытного преданного-реставратора - я бы лучше доверила сделать качественную работу какому-нибудь благостному мастеру, в кратце объяснив, что это скульптуры для храма, и надо сделать всё на совесть. или хорошей фирме. взять обещание, чтобы не курили, не пили за работой... немножко попроповедовать, но не нагружать 
> 
> имхо, лучше пусть сделают тело для Господа профессионалы, которые, как и все мы - тоже преданные, просто об этом забыли, чем преданный неумёха будет опять издеваться над мурти.


Абсолютно с вами согласна. Московским Божествам глаза так и сделали. Нашли хорошего ювелира, поговорили с ним, попросили соблюдать чистоту и тд. Человек оказался хороший. И сделал хорошие глазки.

----------


## Susila dasi

Если нужно отреставрировать, Божеств, а никого вокруг нет, то лучше реставрировать самим. Но сначала, всё разузнать как и что делать И чем сколько и тд. Я именно в такой ситуации и оказалась с домашними Божествами. Им нарисовали слишком закатанные вверх глаза, и меня это очень смущало, а мастеров нет. Дождалась тура, попросила одну матаджи - она раскарсила, но мне не понравилось. Она художник, сразу сказала, что, так может быть. Дождалась других девочек, они художники, много лет Божеств расписывают - расписали, красиво, но не моё, не так я Божеств представляла. Всё стёрла, приехала домой. И решили с мужем сами реставрировать. Но до начала работы я замучала своими вопросами матаджей 5, которые умеют реставрировать. А эпоксидка нам очень пригодилась. Мы ей глаза заливали Гаура Нитай - там просто ямочки. Потом тонкой наждачкой подтирала, выравнивала глаза. Потом уже раскрашивала. Месяца 2..Пока и мне и мужу понравились.

----------


## Susila dasi

И ещё добавлю. Процесс отзыва и призыва Божеств может быть сделана только преданным-пуджари, который имеет 2-ую иннициацию, и знает как проводить шадачара-пуджу хотя-бы с 16 упачарами. Потому, что это определённая процедура, нужны мантры, мудры и тд. Я хоть и пуджарила в москве в Храме, и утренние пуджи проводила с 16 упачарами, но для меня эта процедура показалась не такой уж простой. Некоторые моменты были сложны для понимания.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

Cпасибо большое за интересные дополнения.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А эпоксидка нам очень пригодилась. Мы ей глаза заливали Гаура Нитай - там просто ямочки. Потом тонкой наждачкой подтирала, выравнивала глаза. Потом уже раскрашивала. Месяца 2..Пока и мне и мужу понравились.


Есть разные клеи,лаки,шпаклёвки.Выбирай любую.Я делаю с автошпаклёкой.5 минут и всё высыхает.Прелесть.
Одно меня напрягает.Когда наждачкой трёшь,можно  поцарапать вокруг глаз...

----------


## Susila dasi

Я аккуратно и маленьким кусочком.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Мы тоже так думали. 
>  Вообщем, он написал, что в ИСККОн не практикуется отзыв Божеств на время реставрации. 
> И вообще отзыв Божеств не практикуется. Реставрировать можно между арати и пуджами, и во время сна Божеств - ночью.


на самом деле я никогда этого не делала, только читала - вот и поделилась логическими соображениями, так сказать.
своих я сильно никогда не реставрировала, только раскрашивала и еще там некоторые мелочи... перед процедурами просто прошу Божество "моя дорогая Радхарани (Лалита, Кришна, Баларама... ) я сейчас собираюсь сделать для тебя то-то и то-то, если это причинит Тебе неудобство - выйди пожалуйста из мурти и войди в моё сердце, располагайся там с комфортом и подожди пожалуйста, пока я закончу".
в общем, вот такие переговоры  :smilies: ))) то есть, я с Ними договариваюсь - если нравится, то оставайтесь в мурти, я Вам сейчас чего-нить красивого намалюю, если не нравится - лотос моего Сердца в вашем полном распоряжении  :smilies:  
но это с домашними Божествами и с небольшими процедурами,
а если брать тот ужасный случай, фотки которого Нада тут выставляла - то я не знаю, думаю - отзывать однозначно, она же его обдёрла как липку. или если глаза, прости господи, выколупывают и новые вставляют - я бы отзывала однозначно. 

и вот еще непонятно: как арати Божеству проводить, если оно стоит голое и краска/лак на Нем должна хорошо дня три просохнуть? я делала так: если у меня Радхарани... скажем так, в салоне красоты на пару дней  :smilies: ), то рядом с Кришной просто стоит маленькая Радха, чтобы Они не разлучались, а большому божеству я уже марафет навожу по полной программе... как-то так...

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

мы отправили наше дело на рассмотрение Кришна Кшетра прабху, посмотрим, что он нам посоветует

----------


## Susila dasi

> мы отправили наше дело на рассмотрение Кришна Кшетра прабху, посмотрим, что он нам посоветует


Самое лучшее решение. Иногда по одному и тому же вопросу авторитеты разным преданным отвечают по разному.

----------


## Susila dasi

Божеств отзывают в кумбху с водой, вообщем, там целая процедура, и на время реставрации поклоняются Божествам в кумбхе, как обычно. А Их тела реставрируют.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Одно меня напрягает.Когда наждачкой трёшь,можно  поцарапать вокруг глаз...


есть наборы маникюрные,электрические,или на батарейках-там всякие насадки полирующе-шлифующие.как раз для таких работ пойдет

----------


## Susila dasi

> есть наборы маникюрные,электрические,или на батарейках-там всякие насадки полирующе-шлифующие.как раз для таких работ пойдет


Я пользуюсь пилочкой для шлифования ногтей. Новой, разумеется. Немного поцарапала - пилочкой прошлась и всё отполировалось. Ей можно царапинки от иголок шлифовать.

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

Дорогие преданные подскажите пожалуйста как отреставрировать Джаганатху? каками красками и все все подробности.. :vanca calpa:

----------


## Милана

Любыми красками,кроме акварельных :smilies:  Гуашь,акрил,масло.

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

аха)) но там еще есть тонкости,как и куда попросить выйти божество во врмя реставрации..шпаклевка...пожалуйста если кто знает..оч надо))

----------


## Милана

Зачем шпаклёвка? Если есть трещенки,то просто ПВА замажте,гораздо лучше,чем шпаклёвка,которая всегда отваливается.

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

> Зачем шпаклёвка? Если есть трещенки,то просто ПВА замажте,гораздо лучше,чем шпаклёвка,которая всегда отваливается.


"Шпаклюют" Божеств чтобы краска ровно ложилась на дерево..а у пва такие же свойства как и у шпаклевки,всмысле он так ж ссыхается и трескается

----------


## Милана

> "Шпаклюют" Божеств чтобы краска ровно ложилась на дерево..а у пва такие же свойства как и у шпаклевки,всмысле он так ж ссыхается и трескается


Ну нравится шпаклёвка,пользуйтесь шпаклёвкой. Я пользуюсь столярным ПВА,потому что та шпаклёвка, которая мне попадалась, была гораздо хуже по качеству,чем клей,но если вы нашли хорошую,то это замечательно.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

можно пва с крошкой деревянной делать,мешать,более пластично будет.

----------


## baladasa

он же усадку дает, ровная поверхность не получится

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

несколько слоёв и шкурочкой.

----------


## Susila dasi

> аха)) но там еще есть тонкости,как и куда попросить выйти божество во врмя реставрации..шпаклевка...пожалуйста если кто знает..оч надо))


Никуда не просите выходить. Нарасимха Кавача прабху так сказал. Он министр по поклонению Божествам в ИСККОН.  Просто скажите Божеству, что вы с ним будете делать. Попросите прощения за неудобства и возможные оскорбления.

----------


## baladasa

> несколько слоёв и шкурочкой.


а сверху чем покрываете потом?

----------


## Милана

> а сверху чем покрываете потом?


Можно художественным грунтом,но он какой-то не сильно хороший в последнее время,в него тоже хорошо пва добавить,а то он сильно краску впитывает,ну тот,который мне в последние годы попадался. Или просто белой краской покрыть или я сейчас хороший способ нашла - акриловая эмаль,которая в хозяйственных магазинах продаётся. Может,я что-то в этом не понимаю,но она так ужасно краску не впитывает,как грунт. Если грунт,то его тоже потом покрыть надо,а то акрил или гуашь на нём потрескаться могут,а на акриловой эмали не трескаются. Хорошая вещь,мне очень понравилось.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я тоже всё теперь акрилом.он не так воняет.
но иногда и балончиком прыскаю.

----------


## baladasa

акриловую шпатлевку почему не используете?

----------


## Милана

> акриловую шпатлевку почему не используете?


Мне не попадалась реально-качественная шпаклёвка,которая очень много лет  продержится.

----------


## Elya

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! 1) Скажите какие стандарты чистоты должны быть на реставрацию Божеств? 2) можно ли в экадаши, двадаши реставрировать?

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

Прочитала одно письмо Шрилы Прабхупады на тему.

Regarding Srimurti Subhadra, the old Deity should not be repaired, but a new Deity should be carved and installed. The old Deity may be wrapped up in some cloth, tied up and weighted with stones, then put in the river. This is the procedure to be followed.

Что касается Шримурти Субхадры, старое Божество не надо реставрировать, а нужно вырезать и установить новое Божество. Старое Божество можно завернуть в ткань, завязать и утяжелить камнями, а затем опустить в реку. Таков порядок.

Отрывок из письма Рукмини, Лос Анджелес

----------


## Таравали деви даси

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как отреставрировать Божество, на котором появились трещины, некоторые трещины  глубокие?Можно использовать клей супер-момент?

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как отреставрировать Божество, на котором появились трещины, некоторые трещины  глубокие?Можно использовать клей супер-момент?


Можете фото выложить?

----------


## Susila dasi

Ещё о лаках для покрытия - хорошо использовать яхтовый прозрачный глянцевый фирмы Tikkurila.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

главное чтоб предыдущий лак был тот же,а то вздуется.

----------


## baladasa

вздувается обычно от нитролака

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

всяко бывает,может не высыхать и липнут лет сто к ряду.

----------


## Susila dasi

А краски для росписи фирмы Humbrol.  Только нужно дать каждому слою высохнуть. А лаком покрывать через сутки. Для маленьких Божеств хорошо - баночки маленькие.

----------


## baladasa

> всяко бывает,может не высыхать и липнут лет сто к ряду.


если не высыхает, это может быть двухкомпонентный лак, для него нужен отвердитель. Алкидный или акриловый лаки должны хорошо затвердевать как написано в инструкции по применению.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

у меня был опыт-божества покрытые одним видом лака ,после покрывались другим видом лака и это не хорошо.Липли  поверхности.

----------


## baladasa

у меня тоже такое было, а чем снимали потом

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

всё удалила и сделала заново.
удаляла ацетоном ,вату намочила,обложила  расписанное ,пакетом обернула и часов через 6 всё снялось само.

но это с металлическими божествами,а деревянные надо -сделал раз и всё,не лезь больше .
если трещины-прозрачным клеем и никакого лака .
даже если лак  тот же ,то в любом случае нехорошо выйдет-видно будет.

изначально лак наносят гладко и любой  второй слой местами выглядит некрасиво.

----------


## Алексей Викторович Ляхов

> Regarding Srimurti Subhadra, the old Deity should not be repaired, but a new Deity should be carved and installed. The old Deity may be wrapped up in some cloth, tied up and weighted with stones, then put in the river. This is the procedure to be followed.
> 
> Что касается Шримурти Субхадры, старое Божество не надо реставрировать, а нужно вырезать и установить новое Божество. Старое Божество можно завернуть в ткань, завязать и утяжелить камнями, а затем опустить в реку. Таков порядок.


Харе Кришна! Уважаемые преданные! Так можно или нельзя реставрировать (перекрашивать, когда трескается краска у Шри Шри Джаганнатхи, Баладевы, Субхадры Деви)? Может быть в письме имеется в виду что Шримурти Субхадры было ломаное совсем?
Если это так, то как правильно перекрасить, чтобы это было лучше всего. Где можно об этом более подробно почитать или послушать?

----------


## Светлана )

Матаджи Нада-Бинду Видхарини на этом форуме знает всё о том, как реставрировать Божества.

----------


## Anahata Seva d. d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Чем можно снять неудачную лакировку с Господа Джаганнатхи? В свое время покрыла Их Светлостей акриловым лаком, но он оказался очень неподходящим: долго лип, облез местами, а где не облез - там потемнел от налипшей пыли. Как можно поравить это дело, не снимая краски?

----------


## baladasa

Краска тоже акриловая?

----------

